# I've gained 5lb in a week



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, just wondering is it usual to gain so much weight in a week taking 2 ml tren 2ml test. And a clean high protein low carb (30g) a day..

Was about 14.10 9 days ago now 15.3..

Training as hard as I can, five days weights.. With a cardio session once a week..

Diet is

845 am protein shake black coffee

9.30 train

11.00 protein shake

12.30 5 egg scrambled turkey rashers

2.30 piece mackerel or salmon protein shake

6.00 chicken Breast or boneless skinless thighs 3 off

9.00 shake or pack of turkey slices zero carbs

1ml tren 1ml test tues and thurs

Weights piling on .. .?????? I wanted to strip the fat, but cannot see a dramatic change as yet


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

What are your macros though mate?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

What test is it (Prop, eth etc.)? Are you on an oral kicker?


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

What test is it? tri test 400? Sust? Water weight maybe even with tren or it could just be body type or good old genetics.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought this was a TS23 thread...... gutted


----------



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

The test is propionate (testorapid) tren hexahydrobenz (parabolin)

No orals mate..

Trying to keep carbs under 30g

Protein 300 g

Fats not to sure except what's in fish, low carb shakes chicken and lean mince.. ..?.....


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

5lb seems excessive with a diet like that. Even with an oral kicker loaded with carbs and water that's high. A gain of 3lb a week can be expected that way


----------



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheers Steve I was thinking the same, my bf as not moved either.. Which is pretty **** with that diet don't ya think!!?? I question my diet maybe, I don't know.. Drinking loads of water and Pepsi max..


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

thegilston said:


> Cheers Steve I was thinking the same, my bf as not moved either.. Which is pretty **** with that diet don't ya think!!?? I question my diet maybe, I don't know.. Drinking loads of water and Pepsi max..


Body fat has remained the same but weight has gone up - using test & tren could that be lean muscle gain ??

After all muscle is heavier than fat.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Im not 100% sure all that equats to 300g protein once cooked too. Its similar to what I eat on a daily basis except with peanut butter before bed @150g.

Steve naturally I have put on about 3pounds in a week doing no cardio and compounds, us northerners need to with all the cold crap weather lol


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Does your protein shake contain dextrose? Is it actually a mass gainer? This topic is regularly overlooked as sugar can make you gain like fck once you add alittle test in there.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Body fat has remained the same but weight has gone up - using test & tren could that be lean muscle gain ??
> 
> After all muscle is heavier than fat.


5lb lean muscle gain in a week? If that was right I'd have a litre of tren in my arse as we speak!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> 5lb lean muscle gain in a week? If that was right I'd have a litre of tren in my arse as we speak!


To quote Sherlock Holmes ...

when you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you weigh at the same time of day? I can add that from morning to night with the food in my stomach and sh.it hole.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW, just think what u will of gained in a few months!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> To quote Sherlock Holmes ...
> 
> when you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth


lol good quote but I'd put 5lb into the impossible catagory. Wish it wasn't though... I'd love to gain 4 stone lean mass from a 12 week cycle!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Iv gained 14lb over night about a week a week ago after a refeed for photo shoot... not good when your trying to make the U80K class at the finals and go from 80.3k 7 days out to 87k 6 days out... fair to say I over did it added sodium and didn't cut water so to be expected...

I'll post up pre comp weight and a week later weight I bet I put on 20lb plus in that week...

all water and glycogen tho...

my point is you will also be retaining more water with test (by the way 2ml means nothing as if prop it would be 200mg if test e 500mg and if one of these crazy UGL's blends any were fro 800-1000mg)

Id take it as a positive... are you looking leaner?

If your looking leaner and gaining weight that's FVCKING awesome it means your growing as your dropping bf and at the end of the day I think we would all love to do this!

Im natty and all the weight juggling is to do with depletion and restock of glyco and water...

but as your on aas yours could be water, glyco uptake and a little lbm...

before and after pics of full diet and cycle when your finished would give a better indication of what is happening to your body...

but after a week or so Id not be concerned just hang in there on the diet and see were bf% and weight are in 4-5wks... if your still gaining weight and leaning up Ill wanna know your secret! lol!

also depends how new to training, dieting and aas you are

but just chill and see were your at in a few weeks


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

One week is not enough to judge the progress.

Use just the mirror. Bodybuilding is illusion


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Did you weigh at the same time of day? I can add that from morning to night with the food in my stomach and sh.it hole.


good point!

I can drop 5lb over night when dieting...

weigh in before bed and then after a night of 6 p1sses and my morning poo and boom! easy 5lb lighter!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> good point!
> 
> I can drop 5lb over night when dieting...
> 
> weigh in before bed and then after a night of 6 p1sses and my morning poo and boom! easy 5lb lighter!


i can weigh more over night if ive been to the kebab house at 4am and drunk about 4 pints of water before bed to stop the hangover.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

thegilston said:


> Cheers Steve I was thinking the same, my bf as not moved either.. Which is pretty **** with that diet don't ya think!!?? I question my diet maybe, I don't know.. Drinking loads of water and Pepsi max..


lol how much did you expect to drop bf wise in a week?

2-3lb max! any thing else would be glyco and water dropping lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Is that diet a joke? No solid food until 12.30, which is scrambled eggs. Then a couple of pieces of meat and a few more shakes all day??

I dont know how you've gained 5lbs on that diet!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i can weigh more over night if ive been to the kebab house at 4am and drunk about 4 pints of water before bed to stop the hangover.


I do not drink any more as too serious about this game!

but when I was like 19/20 id swear by post p1ss up- 1pt water 1-2 banana's and a lucazade...

I guess now knowing what I know a pint of water mixed with a dyrolight and a potassium tab would do the trick...

even a pint of water spoonful of sea salt and a potassium tab...

but lucazade and banana taste better I guess lol

Its all about re hydration after a night out.

the more water the better but its the electrolytes you wanna be replacing too not just the fluids

sorry for the long ass reply about a silly comment lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Is that diet a joke? No solid food until 12.30, which is scrambled eggs. Then a couple of pieces of meat and a few more shakes all day??
> 
> I dont know how you've gained 5lbs on that diet!


you have a spot on point there pal!



thegilston said:


> Hi, just wondering is it usual to gain so much weight in a week taking 2 ml tren 2ml test. And a clean high protein low carb (30g) a day..
> 
> Was about 14.10 9 days ago now 15.3..
> 
> ...


why not try this low carb approach or a keto option

08.45-Whey and a banana or whey and 40g oats black coffee. keto-whey 10g fish oils.

09.30-Glutamine, BCAA train

11.00-Whey 4 rice cakes. Keto- Whey 2 eggs.

12.30-Chicken with mix veg (I use the birds eye micro bags 3 min job done!) keto- Burger, bacon salad.

14.30-Chicken or Turkey mix veg. Keto- Chicken and 30g nuts

18.00-Turkey mince, mix veg Keto- Beef mince, onion, mushrooms.

21.00-casien, 30g nuts or 3x S or M eggs and whey.

very rough diet could do with a lot of work and many things could be changed

If Keto and breaky is a good hr or so pre workout or non workout days Id recommend a fry up with no carbs (sausage, egg, bacon and even add a little cheese to your burger's)

this is just a few tips I'll give ya for free lol

If you want a tailored diet training sup program pm me

I do online coaching for a very reasonable fee


----------



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

My protein shake is usn igf-1 very low carb no dextrose!!!!

Weigh myself everyday at 8.45 am my scales are pretty cheap and I need to get a proper bf reading with the callipers in gym..

As long as my belly doesn't get bigger I'm pretty happy then.. I can't see real big changes lookin in the mirror as I'm not in great condition (very high bf) I think next week ill see more in a visual difference...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> you have a spot on point there pal!
> 
> why not try this low carb approach or a keto option
> 
> ...


He is getting more help than me and im a paying custyomer!!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

why is everyone agreeing with this 5lbs nonsense...... the differance between 14.10 and 15.3 is not 5 lbs :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> why is everyone agreeing with this 5lbs nonsense...... the differance between 14.10 and 15.3 is not 5 lbs :confused1:


lol I didnt even read it fully just skimmed the poor diet and moaning about the weight but your right! lol its 7lb! he put on 1/2 a stone!


----------



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> you have a spot on point there pal!
> 
> why not try this low carb approach or a keto option
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim gonna print this off and try and follow it.. I've been yo yoing for years never got to your standards.. my best bf ever is 10% mate and it was hard work keto.. I'm high now and got a gut.. Pretty out of shape, feel crap but am focused as fooook now..

I know my diet wasn't brill and needed sorting so thanks lads for feedback.., it all helps.


----------



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

Scottswald said:


> why is everyone agreeing with this 5lbs nonsense...... the differance between 14.10 and 15.3 is not 5 lbs :confused1:


If u read it that's in 9 days pal..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> He is getting more help than me and im a paying custyomer!!


lol there is much more to your diet and program then what I just listed...

you have a top quality best part of my knowledge style diet, training and sup program...

what I posted is basic stuff that every one SHOULD already know lol If they do not then there knowledge is poor and need to sign up with me asap!

lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

thegilston said:


> Thanks Jim gonna print this off and try and follow it.. I've been yo yoing for years never got to your standards.. my best bf ever is 10% mate and it was hard work keto.. I'm high now and got a gut.. Pretty out of shape, feel crap but am focused as fooook now..
> 
> I know my diet wasn't brill and needed sorting so thanks lads for feedback.., it all helps.


send me a p.m

I can help you a lot more bud

if your serious about loosing the weight keto is not the best method imo altho its good its not the best

try the diet I gave you and when you need any further help p.m me

I will transform your ass!


----------



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol there is much more to your diet and program then what I just listed...
> 
> you have a top quality best part of my knowledge style diet, training and sup program...
> 
> ...


Have u ever thought in ya spare time from training, being a car or UPvc window salesman gym.. You'd make £££££££££'s


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

thegilston said:


> If u read it that's in 9 days pal..


as you can see... I didn't read it properly ether lol


----------



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a beginner Jim, trained for years but not serious more for fitNess really.. So this is my serious go at it.. I'm 38 now, so time to look good for the big 40 .. I may take u up on your advice


----------



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm taking photos, and will update next week any changes .. Dare not put current photos on just yet.. Give me few week lol..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> WOW, just think what u will of gained in a few months!!


Or he could end up full of sh1t,take a dump,then re-way:lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I've lost 8 in four days days (or should I make up a guesstimate for one week like you have?  ). I win, b*tch!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol I didnt even read it fully just skimmed the poor diet and moaning about the weight but your right! lol its 7lb! he put on 1/2 a stone!


if it's fullness and not sub q water then i'd be over the moon!



thegilston said:


> If u read it that's in 9 days pal..


so the thread should really be called "I've gained 7 pounds in 9 days" lol


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol I didnt even read it fully just skimmed the poor diet and moaning about the weight but your right! lol its 7lb! he put on 1/2 a stone!





thegilston said:


> I am a beginner Jim, trained for years but not serious more for fitNess really.. So this is my serious go at it.. I'm 38 now, so time to look good for the big 40 .. I may take u up on your advice


i recommend that, ive talked to james about my diet before and got good results from it


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nigel Benn lost 6lb in 5 hours


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill second the advice with jim. I can send you pics I the transformation he has done fr me so far. Over the moon. Probably why I've now paid in total 10 months in advance lol b


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Body fat has remained the same but weight has gone up - using test & tren could that be lean muscle gain ??
> 
> After all muscle is heavier than fat.


Drinking Pepsi max - carbs under 30g ed.

^ one of those statements must be false.

Edit.. replied to wrong post, soz.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Drinking Pepsi max - carbs under 30g ed.
> 
> ^ one of those statements must be false.
> 
> Edit.. replied to wrong post, soz.


pepsi max has less than 1g carbs per can


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Scottswald said:


> pepsi max has less than 1g carbs per can


does It?!?!?!?!?!!?!

I'm changing drinks.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> does It?!?!?!?!?!!?!
> 
> I'm changing drinks.


So does coke zero and diet coke. Get with the game mate


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> does It?!?!?!?!?!!?!
> 
> I'm changing drinks.


Pepsi max is the Rolls Royce of diet drinks I fcuking love it lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Pepsi max is the Rolls Royce of diet drinks I fcuking love it lol


I never knew that Pepsi max was diet :lol: iv been drinking diet coke and that dirty favoured water shirt from Asda that leaves a horrible feeling film on my teeth :/


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Coke zero is the daddy I'm afraid!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Coke zero is the daddy I'm afraid!


It's up there but Pepsi max dose it for me has to be ice cold tho


----------

